# Albino Green Tree Pythons



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was sure whether or not this had been posted on here before but I was recently linked to this site when in a discussion about the most expensive python available. Seems these guys have taken the first slot.

The first picture is of a pairing between the albino male named "floyd" with a female from the most potent and long term blue line out there. Second shot is of floyd himself. Third is of him and two clutchmates and the last shot is of him as a week old hatchling.

Apparently he was born to a true locality crossing - no crossing of different locales and the resulting clutch had two albinos in it, one of which died.


> *The story behind the albino: **Floyd emerged from his egg as a 15 gram hatchling on the 9th of January 2002. He was part of a true locality-specific clutch produced from F1 captive bred adults. Those adults were produced by a pair of true Merauke (Tanah Merah) tree pythons.*
> *The albino strain originated with the 2 Merauke animals imported by Bushmaster Reptiles in 1995. After arriving in the United States, those animals resided in the collection of Vida Preciosa International where they produced a clutch of 13 eggs in 1996. I was able to acquire 3 of the resulting hatchlings. Those hatchlings (2.1) were raised here in our facility, and in November of 2001, the female produced a clutch of 23 eggs, 11 of which were fertile. Those 11 eggs hatched on the 9th of January 2002. Two of the animals in the clutch were amelanistic. Unfortunately, a complication with a dermal fungus claimed one of the two albinos, but the other continues to thrive. The remaining albino was determined to be a male in November of 2002. The mass of the albino on the 20th of July 2003 was 315 grams and his diameter at mid-body is roughly 1 1/2". *


 
All information and pictures taken from: http://www.kingsnake.com/salceies/

Full credit goes to them for everything but i thought it would be of interest to member here. By the way the owner is Damon Salceies; owner of the first captive albino green tree python.

I've gotta say this is probably one of the nicest pythons I've laid eyes on. Something about the colour and pattern is amazing.

There is definantly alot of room for morphs for this species. I can't explain how jealous I'll be of the first person to get these in Australia. It is particularly interesting that it came from local specific parents - with papers to prove it! That suggests that there is the albino gene in the population of pythons where the parents bloodlines originate from.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow! In all honesty, I've never cared much for the appearance of albinos...until now! That has to be one of the most spectacular snakes I've ever seen! Thanks for the post!


----------



## Barno111 (Apr 5, 2009)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 5, 2009)

mcloughlin2 said:


> . It is particularly interesting that it came from local specific parents - with papers to prove it! That suggests that there is the albino gene in the population of pythons where the parents bloodlines originate from.


 
Just about all of the initial albino's are locale specific, they don't magically come about through hybridising or spontaneously mutate.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 5, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> Just about all of the initial albino's are locale specific, they don't magically come about through hybridising or spontaneously mutate.


 
Thanks for that. I really had no idea at all. 

It was more a dig at people who advocate the cross breeding of sub species. IF your patient you can get results like this - which are well, phenominal.


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 5, 2009)

mcloughlin2 said:


> It was more a dig at people who advocate the cross breeding of sub species. IF your patient you can get results like this - which are well, phenominal.


 
As was my original post.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd rather the blue one


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 5, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I'd rather the blue one


 

i'd rather the blue one as well as well as the albino :lol:


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm no owner of GTP's and I could be totally wrong here, but I would never of picked that for an albino. To me it looks like a 1 in a million freak of nature as far as the GTP's go, but as a yellow phase, not albino?

If you take a closer look at the second pic (lower mid-section), you can still see the typical green of a GTP trying to break through the yellow, and I was always under the impression that true albinos had pink eye colouring? (Any experienced GTP keepers feel free to correct me if I'm wrong).

Still, damn nice photos of some spectacular animals, especially love the blue.

Cheers


----------



## gozz (Apr 5, 2009)

I want them all


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 5, 2009)

It's an albino, albinism just prevents any melanin forming, the other pigments are unaffected.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 5, 2009)

Pandora Pythons said:


> I'm no owner of GTP's and I could be totally wrong here, but I would never of picked that for an albino. To me it looks like a 1 in a million freak of nature as far as the GTP's go, but as a yellow phase, not albino?
> 
> If you take a closer look at the second pic (lower mid-section), you can still see the typical green of a GTP trying to break through the yellow, and I was always under the impression that true albinos had pink eye colouring? (Any experienced GTP keepers feel free to correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> ...


 


to me it has a pinky coloured eye. and not every albino is white. i am thinking this snake would have been bred in the states so just rmember over there they have several different albino morphs.

and it could be a T+ like the caramel childrens rather then a T- like the albino darwin


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Apr 5, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> to me it has a pinky coloured eye. and not every albino is white. i am thinking this snake would have been bred in the states so just rmember over there they have several different albino morphs.
> 
> and it could be a T+ like the caramel childrens rather then a T- like the albino darwin


 

Thanks for the response da_griz....

As I'm still learning genetics etc (so be nice ), could you explain what T+ and T- is?

Thanks again da_griz


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 5, 2009)

ah nope only going from what i was told the other day about those i am only learning genetics myself


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Apr 5, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> ah nope only going from what i was told the other day about those i am only learning genetics myself


 

No probs, hopefully somone else will drop in and comment


----------



## rash (Apr 5, 2009)

very nice, i was just saying yesterday it would be nice to have a gtp that stayed yellow!


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 5, 2009)

In regards to the pink eye, it is only the elliptical pupil that is pink which isn't that big, the actual iris is still yellow. If you can get your hands on "The more complete chondro" check out the pic on page 122 and you will be able to easily see the difference between the eye or a normal and albino chondro.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive seen other albino Greens on another site,and they were a very faint yellow,nearly white,as to the most expensive python,i would of thought a albino Blackheaded python would be the most expensive.They are very nice reptiles but i would prefer a nice fluoro green or a nice light blue.


----------



## Retic (Apr 5, 2009)

I heard of an albino BHP that recently sold for $50,000, an albino GTP would be a couple of times that.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 5, 2009)

You have to look at what normal green tree pythons sell for verses what blackheaded pythons sell for. Well thats the way I see.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 5, 2009)

So stunning!!!


----------

